# First Aboreal enclosure, I could use some critiquing :-)



## Burgers (Mar 29, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/3MyuAXX.jpg

It's for a 2" A. Avicularia. I'm afraid it might be too crowded, but I'll check in a few days to see how she likes it.


----------



## spiiderwebb (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks perfect to me! 
As for thinking it's too crowded, it's not. As long as the baby has a place to make her home, she'll be okay. They don't move around much anyway, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Apr 4, 2013)

ive found for avics, they they tend to like more branches that criss cross, to make a web, as opposed to other arboreals that prefer say a cork tube to hang out in. but yours looks just fine, not crowded at all, you'd be suprised how they squeeze into spots and appear comfortable


----------



## PrettyHate (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice  Looks similar to what I did for my A. avic http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?234631-My-custom-8x8xx12-Nano-Set-up-for-A.-avic
I am going to be doing another for my A. versi once 'she' is big enough!


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 5, 2013)

No that's fine looks great, more hiding places means happy spider


----------



## Ximmanis (Apr 5, 2013)

Thumbs up. Very decorative. 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bast (Apr 11, 2013)

I like your set up looks great!  We use almost the exact same set up for our A.avic


----------



## Shrike (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking good!  Is that Anthurium real or fake?  Just curious.


----------



## Burgers (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! The anthurium is fake, as is the wood log. After having her for almost a month, she really seems to love it and has begun laying web a couple days ago. :-D


----------



## Kazaam (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks better than most things that I see on this part of the forum.


----------

